# Realisierung einer Sichtweise in Java2D



## MrMadlack (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

angestoßen von diesem Spiel hier King.com wollte ich ein Kartenspiel entwickeln. Dabei frage ich mich gerade, ob ich mit Java-2D auch diesen Karteneffekt erzeugen kann (wenn die Karten fliegen oder abgelegt werden z.B. hier: http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/unob9e80f40jpg.jpg). Also, ich will nicht Java-3D verwenden!

Meint Ihr, dass das auch mit 2D zu realisieren ist?
Gruß,
Mr. Madlack


----------



## Friedhelm (31. Aug 2010)

Das geht nur, wenn du vorher alle möglichen Karten und Drehblickwinkel renderst (z.B. mit Blender 3D), damit eine Frame-Animation in Einzelbildern erzeugst und zeigst sie dann im Spiel als 2D Frame Animation an.


----------



## Grey_M (2. Sep 2010)

Könnte er nicht auch ein Image laden und das verzerren? Sollte zum selben Effekt fürhren.
Anstatt die Animation zu zeichen muss man sie halb programmieren.


----------



## EgonOlsen (3. Sep 2010)

Grey_M hat gesagt.:


> Könnte er nicht auch ein Image laden und das verzerren? Sollte zum selben Effekt fürhren.
> Anstatt die Animation zu zeichen muss man sie halb programmieren.


Das wäre aber perspektivisch nicht korrekt...was aber in diesem Kontext vielleicht egal ist.


----------

